# Fiat Carioca 656 Habitation Electric problem



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Y'know when you've got a problem and you search the interwebs and find others who've had the same problem, get loads of advice and then never come back to say what or how they fixed the problem? Well that is the case with my issue so I'll ensure this is updated through to resolution!

Got the (2005) Karaoke about a month ago, but due to a problem with my knee it's sat in storage since then. It is fitted with the panel attached. It was working fine when I collected it (private sale) though it was on mains hook-up.

All that is happening is the two red lights (on in the photo) are flashing. According to the (crap) manual that indicates both leisure and engine battery are below 10v. Brand new leisure battery, fully charged and no issues with engine battery. 

Have hooked it up to mains and the mains indicator on the panel doesn't light though I do get power to the internal 240v sockets. No habitation electric on mains hook up.

First thing I'm going to try as spotted it elsewhere is to totally disconnect the panel for a period then reconnect. I don't hold out much hope of that fixing things and my main line of thinking is that it's something up with the controller under the drivers seat, though as I've done nothing since collecting it, it must just be sods law that its decided to start playing up now. Have checked all fuses, albeit only visually. Will stick a meter on them over the weekend.

Any other suggestions would be more than welcome as I'm totally new to this malarky and kinda floundering in the dark. Totally peed off as was hoping to have first night away in it this weekend


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

behind the pull out door between fridge and cooker,check fuses. might be reason no habitation electrics.


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooh. Are there fuses in there? All I've found are fuses in a little box behind the drivers seat. Oh - and a 240v breaker under the hob/grill. That works. It's all very con-fuse-ing


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Popped over to storage tonight and no fuses in that drawer. Only thing in that area is the RCD circuit breaker and that looks like it's been retro fitted. I know that works as I tripped it when hooked to mains and the 240v microwave switched off.

Just tested all the fuses from the box behind drivers seat and they're all fine. Poo. 

Back over in the morning with the meter to see if I can track this damned problem down


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*same panel*

We have the same panel in a 07 CI cusona and have had no probs( not that its much comfort to u)
A meter is vital.
We have the same combined relay/fuseboard behind the drivers seat.This im sure is the only board for the habitation
Is the battery isolating switch open....might be on the side of the pas seat.
best initial thing might be to follow wiring under pass and driver seat to ensure no blown/removed fuses...check all the multi plugs under the drivers seat. if the wiring hasnt been messed with its quite simple
Im sure you have checked that the engine battery is charged and turning the enginE!!

Try to be methodical and treat it as a learning experience!.....at least its a permanent fault which are the easiest to find.

might have a wiring diagram to hand if you need it...i can post a high def pic if needed


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does the panel require a small watch type battery which may have gone flat. My panel needs a CR2032 or CR2025

Worth checking.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

kinell said:


> Oh - and a 240v breaker under the hob/grill. That works. It's all very con-fuse-ing


apologies, thats what i meant." a 240v breaker " :roll: jim m


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tips people. There is no isolation switch and no battery in the control panel. 

Been over at it since 8:30 this morning and power is reaching the fuse box no problem. Also fitted a NASA battery meter that I'd bought anyway (cutting holes in motorhome was one of the scariest things ever!) and it's showing a 95% charge on the leisure battery with a steady 12.7v coming out and 0 amps being drawn. 12.3v coming out of engine battery rising to 14.5'ish when engine running. 

I've had the controller out of the fuse box and remade all connections, but no luck there either. The problem has to be in there somewhere. Searching shows known problems where they don't reset properly. Owner of the storage facility has suggested MTH in Falkirk so I'll give them a buzz Monday. So damned frustrating


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Silly Question - have you turned the panel on (button on right)?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*BUTTON TO RIGHT*

on our identical panel the button to far right only switches power to lights on/0ff...all other aspects of panel work regardless

you mentioned that you have fitted a bm1 meter? did the problem happen after this!!! if so you might want to check over what you have done.....not trying to be funny !


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Pressing other buttons makes no difference, just flash flash flash of those two damned red lights 

Just fitted the battery meter today so can rule that out. It's taken me a while to pluck up the courage to go cutting holes in my new toy!

Suggestions appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*bump*

bump


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Problem solved 

Having tracked that supply from both engine and leisure batteries to the fuse box were good and that charge in both batteries were good, my suspicions were one of the relays on the fuse box circuit board had packed up.

Whilst Googling for the umpteenth time I found someone who had tried to sell an identical new fuse box on Ebay last month, but with no takers. Got in touch, agreed sale and box arrived this morning. Just fitted and everything is working perfectly  There is a definite relay click when you switch on the habitation electrics from the control panel so looks like my suspicions about a dodgy relay were correct.

In summary:

Symptoms - Both low battery red lights flashing on control panel. No habitation electrics. 

Rectification: Replace fuse box/circuit board.

The guy I bought the fuse box from said he got it from Geoff Cox, but it had to come from Italy and took ages to arrive.


----------

